# The Strange Magic of: Talking Heads



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

(Dedicated to Brotagonist)

A truly unique and special band, Talking Heads had their very own distinctive sound, immediately identifiable--the kind of idiosyncratic hallmarks that tell us right away that we are hearing a Bob Dylan, a Jimi Hendrix, Rush, Yes, Led Zep. Talking Heads' use of non-standard rhythms and strange instrumentations, and the theatrics and antics of lead singer David Byrne were wonderfully captured in their great concert film, Stop Making Sense. Here are Talking Heads doing _Slippery People_ from that performance. Just try to keep still, I dare you!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love them, especially the albums _Fear of Music_ and the fabulous _Remain in light_. Favourite song: _Listening wind_.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a fan! They made world music easy on the ears. "Remain in Light" is a masterpiece!:angel:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh yes! Watched Stop Making Sense again the other day. Remain in Light is my favourite, but several great albums.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

A good band. Right up there with Velvet Underground, Television, The Clash, Joy Division...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Morimur said:


> A good band. Right up there with Velvet Underground, Television, The Clash, Joy Division...


I'd say better than, myself. And, they are better than myself. But: DGNED, for sure.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fine band. I could listen to pretty much all their output but I do prefer the brittleness of the earlier material.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

They lost me after Little Creatures. But before that they were in my Top 3 (along with Dire Straits and REM). The above-mentioned Remain in Light, Fear of Music, and Stop Making Sense were all brilliant. I also really like most of their quirky earlier music.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Am I the only person that thinks _Fear of Music_ is by far their best? I just can't get into _Remain in Light_ so much despite it's popularity and I don't know why.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought all of their albums back in the 80s, and I picked up the expanded double live album a few years ago. I suppose their final album Naked was a bit of a let down, but Mr. Jones always gets me groovin'. It's one of my favorite Heads numbers.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Great band, although I didn't stick with them through their later albums. 

Favorite songs? Once in a Lifetime, Naive Melody, The Big Country, I Get Wild, Life During Wartime, Don't Worry Anout the Government.

Stop Making Sense is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My favourite albums are the first four, with Fear of Music and More Songs about Buildings and Food being my absolute favourites. In the fourth album and, especially, the ones that succeeded it, they left their art punk sound and adopted what I call an Aftro-rhythm one, which I never liked at all.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Always loved this tune!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Once in a Lifetime a group like Talking Heads comes along. Though YouTube video clips may come and go, so far I have found parallel, complementary paths to the same final goal: Richard Feynman would be pleased....


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2018)

Stop making Sense has got to be one of the best concert films ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Really clever, too - what a great idea it was for the group and their gear to appear on stage incrementally. I liked the idea of a mini-Tom Tom Club section as well, but I always thought Chris Frantz's spoken interjections were a bit naff.


----------

